# Mysterious Heatsink and Fan Assembly



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi! 

Gotta question for you all. I have a brand new cpu heat sink and fan assembly. I am trying to identify what kind of system it goes to. I have narrowed it down to Gateway or E-machine. What can I do to find out exactly what this thing will work on?

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Any kind information etched, molded or silk screened onto any of the pieces that may be a manufacturer's part number?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps a picture of the unit would help as well. I suspect that either the Gateway or eMachine would use a standard manufacturer-compatible HS/fan assembly.


----------



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

The fan was made by SUNON. 

This, I believe is the Manufact Part Number. 

PKP418G01U12

Whenever I google this number, the results give me Gateway/E-Machine.


----------



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm trying to send some pics too, but I gotta figure out how to do it first.

Thanks


----------



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh, there it goes. Here are some others.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Referencing the last 2 pictures it appears that there are spring loaded screws on the corners for fastening the pins you can see on the bottom of the heatsink to the motherboard. Measure the distance center to center between the pins. They should be
approximaely 70mm. 

If most of the above is correct, it's a cooler for a socket 775 Intel processor. Since it doesn't appear that the heatsink has a copper core, it would be for one of the lower speed socket 775 Celeron processors.


----------



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

win2kpro said:


> Referencing the last 2 pictures it appears that there are spring loaded screws on the corners for fastening the pins you can see on the bottom of the heatsink to the motherboard. Measure the distance center to center between the pins. They should be
> approximaely 70mm.
> 
> If most of the above is correct, it's a cooler for a socket 775 Intel processor. Since it doesn't appear that the heatsink has a copper core, it would be for one of the lower speed socket 775 Celeron processors.


You're right. The distance between the pins are 70mm. So this cooler could be used on an Intel Core 2 Duo processor or a Celron D, is that correct?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

It would not be for a Core 2 Duo since it doesn't have a copper cored heatsink, it would be for a lower speed Celeron.

If you look on this list;

http://processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=All&ProcFam=49&SearchKey=

the cooler would probably work with any of the processors that are listed as LGA775 and have
N/A in the last column.


----------



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

win2kpro said:


> It would not be for a Core 2 Duo since it doesn't have a copper cored heatsink, it would be for a lower speed Celeron.
> 
> If you look on this list;
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! This chart is exactly what I needed.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

As a word of *WARNING*, since your cooler is manufacturer proprietary and you don't know *EXACTLY* which processor it was designed for, you should be very careful when installing the cooler to make sure the processor doesn't overheat with that particular cooler installed.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

As an additional note of clarification regarding your cooler I stated it would probably work with the processors on the list I referenced. I really should have said it *MAY* work with the processors on that list I specified.

When you are dealing with a manufacturer proprietary cooler, unless you know specifically what processor the cooler was designed for, you always run the risk of the processor overheating and damaging itself unless you know exactly what processor the manufacturer designed it to work with.

You definitely don't want to use that cooler with a processor that it wasn't designed for.


----------

